# Discord Roleplay



## TheOneRealPotato (Nov 22, 2016)

I've started up a separate Furry discord server that isn't related to FurAffinity, however there is a FurAffinity Exclusive Roleplay zone... Anybody interested? Here's the invite:

Discord

Once joined, please send  direct message to myself (I appear only as my first name) and then I shall put you into the role of 'FurAffinity Users'. Once this happens, you're fully integrated into the server (by that I mean you're all set) and ready to go!


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Nov 22, 2016)

First of all, what's the roleplay about so you can give people a better idea?


----------



## TheOneRealPotato (Nov 22, 2016)

That is up to you


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Nov 22, 2016)

I want it to be entirely about Guns, Cookies, and Ice Cream then


----------



## TheOneRealPotato (Nov 22, 2016)

You do that then?


----------



## Wendy-Wendall (Nov 24, 2016)

I'm in but everything is locked


----------



## TheOneRealPotato (Nov 25, 2016)

That's strange... Do you have Discord? I've got a link to the actual channel...

Discord


----------



## Noel_xmasberry1 (Feb 7, 2017)

hi


----------

